# Tip for picking up cigarettes



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

This is my second week at Uber and received a ping from Coto de Caza. PAX calls me after I accepted and told me he needed a pack of cigarettes and I had two options:

1. Pick him up and take him to get the cigarettes and take him home
2. Pick up the cigarettes and bring them to him and he'd pay me "handsomely"

I was already in the area so I opted for #2. Grabbed the cigarettes, started the trip and when I got to his house he handed me $50.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

That's awesome he paid you but you just as easily have gotten screwed. I wouldnt advise doing that again unless you are a gambler...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

What happens when you get there and it is some 17 year old? Far too many risks to spend your own money on a delivery that you may not be able to complete and not return either.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> he handed me $50.


Nowhere here have you asked for advice.

But, be prepared for lots of it!


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

First isn’t it illegal to supply under age smokes. 

Next what happens if you buy them and it’s a no show, prank? Or you could be robbed on arrival, 

I’ve had many of these requests, 

Better pay to pick him up and take him to get them. And return trip him


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That's awesome he paid you but you just as easily have gotten screwed. I wouldnt advise doing that again unless you are a gambler...


It's coto de caza....a rich neighborhood. I doubt they have bad credit. If it's ghetto...fogettaboutit


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

All the people we DONT SEE HERE ANYMORE !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cancel,

I've done some of these, it could easily be a scam, but sometimes not.

One particularly memorable time they successfully scammed uber to get their $8.00 back off me and but they paid cash for the beer and tipped...

What?


Honestly i wouldn't do it. The robbery thing is a real risk.


----------

